# Locating Lump Charcoal



## tlhiv (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm in Mobile, AL and I can't locate any lump charcoal anywhere except Lowes, and they have the Cowboy brand which I've read isn't really that good compared to other brands.  It seems that Royal Oak is the most popular, but I can't locate any.

Ideas?


----------



## cbucher (Aug 5, 2008)

Wal-Mart carries it here in Texas.


----------



## tlhiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah I've checked the Wal-Mart closest to our house (i.e., less than 1 mile). I'll guess I can try the other ones.  Perhaps Wal-Mart carries different items in different stores in the same town.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey tl, my local Walmart always has it in stock, so I know it's available to them. Go ask a manager if they can get it in for you, and I bet they will. Here's the upc# off the bag I got from Walmart. Hope this helps.

0 16800 22812 4


----------



## williamzanzinger (Aug 5, 2008)

If you can locate an affordable quantity of dry wood, you can read up on preburning and go that route. Paying forthe wood at a grocery store might not be realistic for this endeavor.


----------



## tlhiv (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help folks.  I went to another Wal-Mart here in town (we have several in the Mobile metropolitan area) and they have TONS of the Royal Oak.  They have it for $5.26 for a 10lb bag.  I'm not sure why they would have it but the Wal-Mart by my house (which incidentally is about 7 miles from the other one) doesn't even carry it.  Oh well, at least I can get it.

Thanks all!!!


----------



## coyote (Aug 6, 2008)

ask them to get it..I am sure they will. they just would bring it from the other store.

and, FYI inspect the bag for where it is made..U.S.A. is the best..they (RO) has two other lumps that come in the same package that are made out side the states..not good ratings,,

some one on here started some stupid rumor that wally world was not going to carry it any more. boy was that far from the truth..I went to wallys yesterday and only one bag was left on the shelf. I asked if that was it.. the guy said heck no we just recieves two palets. sure nuff. I have 30 bags. squirlin fer winter i suppose..lol.


----------



## tlhiv (Aug 6, 2008)

So a natural question then is which is better: non-American Royal Oak lump or Kingsford briquettes?


----------



## coyote (Aug 6, 2008)

from what I have read..briquettes are not good for smoking..so lump would be better..
and i guess what I ment was..if you have a choice..buy the one made in USA..not the ones from out side the states..some where I posted a review about lump..shall find it and repost for ya..hold tight..

dang, found her..
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag

this link is pretty cool..enjoy..


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lump is the way to go. Period.  It works better in a regular grill and a smoker.  i've never used the non-American R.O. lump, but i would bet that it is still better than Kingsford.  The only thing that briquettes are good for is......well, i cant think of anything.  Being in AL, you should try to find some pecan.  I got a few peices when i was in Atmore, AL visiting some family and used it for smoking pork chops.  They turned out great!


----------



## dangerdan (Aug 6, 2008)

Look in your yellow pages for a restaurant supply. They usually carry it in 20lb bags and it's pretty good quality lump.


----------



## smokin nutz (Aug 6, 2008)

yup, I found that Walmarts are al diffrent.I hit 3 diffrent in one day, some have clearance on tuff others dont,some carry things that others dont carry.
I went to Menards in Cedar Rapids Sunday.
I bought 2-10# bags of Royal Oak Red and 1 bag of Royal Oak Green,8.8#'s says Steakhouse on it.
also there website on the bag doesnt work.
thru google I found a review on Hardwood charcoals.seems as thugh Royal Oak supplies many companys with Lump Hardwood,such as Big Green Egg that then charges a premium for it.
Royal Oak is hi rated charcoal also.Was wondering if there gonna start selling the Green Bag in the future,and lower the contents {8.8#} so as to keep from raising price??
what do you guys/Gals think?


----------



## ronf (Aug 6, 2008)

I am new to smoking but I have found that Wicked Good Charcoal works good. I tried Cowboy brand and later read that some of the charcoal was scrap lumber. Check out the web site for Wicked Good Charcoal. They have a location in Alabama. Hope this helps.

http://www.wickedgoodcharcoal.com/retail_locations.htm

Ron


----------



## shorts (Aug 6, 2008)

My Wife went to WalMart this last weekend since I'm going to need some for a cook I have planned for this weekend and I'm doing 200lbs of PP for our local Eagles in Sept.  They were out and informed us it was seasonal and they would not be getting any in.  We called all over to find some and finally found the Royal-oak at Menards.  I bought 16 bags of it.  They said they has 100 bags left but it was seasonal with them too so they wouldn't be getting any more in.  I'll be heading back for another 16 bags so I can make it into the winter.  What I want to know is what season they buy it for!!  WalMart was out on Aug 1st!!!!!!!!!  Now maybe I'm cornfused but isn't it still summer???!!!!


----------



## vlap (Aug 6, 2008)

If all you can find is cowboy lump don't hesitate to use it. I have used it for all my smokes and the results were always good. I did once find a hard object in the ash's that felt like a stone. Aside from that every smoke I have done has been with Cowboy Lump and they have been great. I do have a bag of the royal oak at home I will use this weekend. I will let ya know if I find a big difference.


----------



## shorts (Aug 6, 2008)

The main difference I found was the only place that had the Cowboy brand had it $2.50 more a bag then the Royal-Oak.  It was the same size bad too...


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 6, 2008)

Locally Lowe's has Cowboy Lump on clearance, so reduced a couple bucks.


----------



## motorhedd (Aug 17, 2008)

Found this surfing.let me know if it helps
MH
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------

